# Kaufleute



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

Dialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und bitte ziehen sie den Beruf Kaufmann , wie in ihrem
> anderen Posting nicht in den Schmutz .
> Der Berufstitel ihrer Gleichen kommt den Herren an der
> Reperbahn gleich , welche Kunden in ihre Türen ziehen wollen .



Und wegen solchen Entgleisungen, kann man sich von vielen "Dialer-Gegnern" auch ein ganz gutes Bild machen.

Übrigens mache ich grade nebenbei meinen Dipl.-Kfm.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens mache ich grade *nebenbei* meinen Dipl.-Kfm.



Nun... so * nebenbei* mache ich alles mal sehr schnell und halbherzig, ohne mich um die genauen und feinen Angelegenheiten zu kümmern. Auch nehme ich es so * nebenbei* nicht so genau, ob alles mit rechten Dingen erledigt wurde, die Hauptsache ist, es funktioniert gut zu meiner Zufriedenheit und schadet *mir* nicht.

Naja ob die Lampe wirklich zu 100% nach VDE100 angeklemmt ist oder nicht, die Hauptsache ist ja auch hier, sie leuchtet mal so eben nebenbei.

Nun und ein Kaufmann mal so eben nebenbei gemacht, nimmt es dann mit den ehrenwerten Ansichten der hauptberuflichen Kaufleute sicher auch nicht so genau.

Das stellt jedenfalls genau die Ansicht deiner Person dar, die du schon seit langem hier vertrittst. Nun gibst du es ja auch selbst zu.... 

MfG ein unfreiwilliger Gast des Gewerbes :holy:


----------



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Eigenschaft von mir, die manche nicht sonderlich schätzen.
> Aber ich nehme es hin - so bin ich eben.



na schön , dass es wenigstens einen Menschen gibt, der dich mag, du selber... die anderen lügen dir,   
welchen Gründen auch immer die Hucke voll.....


----------



## Aaron (17 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Kinder sind nicht grade förderlich,.


 :vlol: 
danke für die Blumen, schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht, und deine  Sorgen um das Forum 
und seinen Ruf sind unbegründet , da sorgen die Forenbetreiber und Moderatoren 
schon für und wissen von wem sie was zu halten haben...

cp


----------



## Aaron (17 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2004)

und auch keinen IQ-Test , sonst wären hier diverse Vertreter einer bestimmten 
" Unternehmergruppe" hier nicht  angemeldet


----------



## Aaron (17 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2004)

Dein Lob rührt mich zu Tränen, es wird mich das ganze Wochenende begleiten.

Leider kann ich diesen hochgeistigen Dialog nicht weiter fortsetzen. angenehmere Dinge warten....

cp


----------



## Aaron (17 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2004)

zu 1. Einen Dialog mir dir suche ich nicht und ob du einen  suchst, ist mir offengestanden 
wurscht , zum Dialog gehört schon etwas mehr....

zu 2. Danke der Nachfrage, es war sehr angenehm, sich in netter Gesllschaft mit intelligenten Menschen zu unterhalten.


zu 3. Wie war das mit dem Sack Reis in China...


----------



## scrat007 (18 Juli 2004)

@ Captain Picard

Zu 3:

Da gibt es eine Sondersendung von CNN dazu  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2004)

abgetrennt, da  mit dem eigentlichen Threadthema nicht im Zusammenhang 

Pressemitteilung Mainpean GmbH
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=65362#65362


----------



## Reinhard (19 Juli 2004)

Ouhh Kinners,

hab' mir diesen Treath nochmal gaaaanz langsam durchgelesen.

Und was ist dabei rumgekommen?

Das ein vermeintlicher, mutmasslicher, tatsächlicher oder "Was-weiss-auch-immer"-Anbieter von Mehrwertnummern  eine Ausbildung macht.

Ja, und?
Provokative Frage: "ist das schlimm? Darf er das nicht? Bloß weil er das ist, was er ist?"


Jeder mag ja zu MWD stehen wie er will, aber man kanns auch übertreiben.

Natürlich verstehe ich auch die, die betrifft oder betroffen hat (sonst wär ich ja nicht hier), aber die Chance jedem(!) seinen Standpunkt klar zu machen dürfen, sollte man schon geben...
Und ich rede hier nicht das Wort irgendwelcher WMD-Anbieter!

Dabei helfen - trotz aller Verbitterung - personelle Angriffe in keinster Weise weiter!

Man muss sich ja nicht unbedingt seinem "Gegner" einer Meinung sein, aber ihm ins Gesicht sehen, ihm die Hand geben, in der Hoffnung, dass da trotz allem noch ein Mensch dahintersteckt, könnte manchmal nicht verkehrt sein.

Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blauäugig.
Vielleicht glaube ich auch zu sehr "an das Gute im Menschen"...

Mag sein.

Ich persönlich glaube immer noch an ruhige, sachliche und freundliche Kommunikation.
Auch in diesem Forum.


Denkt wer vielleicht mal drüber nach...?

Ihr könnts aber auch bleiben lassen, und über mich herfallen...
So kann ich wenigstens die Streu vom Weizen trennen...


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Counselor (20 Juli 2004)

Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dabei helfen - trotz aller Verbitterung - personelle Angriffe in keinster Weise weiter...Man muss sich ja nicht unbedingt seinem "Gegner" einer Meinung sein, aber ihm ins Gesicht sehen, ihm die Hand geben, in der Hoffnung, dass da trotz allem noch ein Mensch dahintersteckt, könnte manchmal nicht verkehrt sein...So kann ich wenigstens die Streu vom Weizen trennen...


Wie recht du hast. So trenne ich in diesem Forum übrigens schon lange die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## technofreak (20 Juli 2004)

http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/antike/HHCA03.htm


> "Homo homini lupus, homo homini deus."
> Der Mensch ist dem Menschen ein Wolf, der Mensch kann dem Menschen auch ein Gott. (sein)
> Epigrammata 3.23


der zweite Teil ist wesentlich seltener , wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre 
insbesondere der jüngsten Entwicklungen vor Augen halte, befürchte ich das schlimmste: 
Die eplodierende soziale Schieflage, die  wachsende soziale Kluft zwischen arm und reich.

Es ist pervers davon zu sprechen, der Reichtum der Deutschen würde wachsen, die Ungleichverteilung wächst rasant 
immer mehr Arme immer mehr Reiche , die Mittelschicht stirbt aus: Hört sich doch gut an:

Von 2 Mio Menschen  auf 4 Mio unter der Armutsgrenze sind 100%, von 1000 Millionären auf
 2000 Millionäre sind auch 100% , also voll ausgewogen oder nicht? 

Noch begreifen die meisten Menschen nicht, was ab jetzt auf uns zukommt 
Wie sagte mir mal ein  zynischer "Neureicher": Reichtum macht keinen Spass ohne arme Menschen...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens mache ich grade nebenbei meinen Dipl.-Kfm.





			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich einst vor dem LG in Kiel sass, galt es in einem Fall darum, meine Kaufmannseigenschaft festzustellen. Demnach bin ich Vollkaufmann, ohne mich jemals als solcher betitelt zu haben.



Wenn Dich das wundert, daß Du als Vollkaufmann gewertet wirst, dann ist die Dipl.-Kfm.-Ausbildung wohl nicht viel wert. Lesetip: HGB §1 Abs. 1


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juli 2004)

noch´n Schmankerl:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=67047#67047


			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Die Limited schützt die werten Herren Geschäftsführer recht wenig,
> wenn sie, wie hier, fahrlässigen Betrug begangen haben.


was ist ein "fahrlässiger Betrug" ?  jemand aus Versehen betrügen  :gruebel: 

cp

PS: sehe gerade:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=67056#67056 


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrlässiger Betrug?
> ............
> Also: Ist nicht.


 
(Na ja ein Kaufmann muß ja nicht Jura studiert haben.....)


----------

